# Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €



## Romansky81 (20. November 2015)

*Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Hallo.
Ich möchte mir nächsten Monat einen neuen Gaming Laptop kaufen.
Hab mich auch schon ein bisschen umgeschaut.
Hab bisher gute Eindrücke von MSI und Acer gehabt.
Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine 256 GB SSD dabei sein.
daneben noch eine normale HDD.
Vom Prozessor schwanke ich gerade zwischen I7 6700 und I7 5700.
Welcher macht Sinn?
Was bringt der DDR4-Ram an Mehrleistung?
Bezüglich Grafik schwanke ich zwischen GTX 970 und GTX 960.
Was würde da Sinn machen?
Sollte ich als Gaming Laptop besser eine 15" oder doch einen 17" kaufen?
BTW Das Laptop sollte 16 GB RAM haben, da ich auch Speicherintensive Sachen wie Videobearbeitung mache.
Könnt ihr mir Vorschläge unterbreiten?
Wie ist eigentlich Asus bei den Laptops?

Grüße
Roman


----------



## MountyMAX (20. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Also, wenn du 2000 EUR für ein Gaminglaptop ausgeben willst, solltest du einen Blick auf Alienware werfen, dort kannst du alles so konfigurieren wie du es willst, und die sehen auch sehr nice aus


----------



## _Berge_ (20. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Hallo Romansky,

muss es denn wirklich ein Laptop sein? nachteile sehe ich in der Performance und Kühlung, Gewicht und Akkuleistung sind auch wichtige Punkte.

Für 2k€ bekommst du einen Top Gamingrechner, mit Skylake,  DDR4 und sogar mit Besserer Grafikleistung

Wenn es unbedingt ein Laptop sein muss kannst du dir mal die Schenker XMG anschauen, sind auch Konfigurierbar und sollen sehr gut sein.

Gruß
Berge


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Asus Rog, MSI und XMG sind meine Empfehlung für Gaming im mobilen Einsatz.


----------



## Eckism (20. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Hallo Romansky,
> 
> muss es denn wirklich ein Laptop sein? nachteile sehe ich in der Performance und Kühlung, Gewicht und Akkuleistung sind auch wichtige Punkte.
> 
> ...



Wenn er wie ich ständig unterwegs ist, nützt im der beste PC nix, wenn er zuhause  steht.

Ich hab mir letzte Woche das MSI GE72-6QF... gekauft. Völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (20. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Mis kann ich definitiv empfehlen. und schenker auch erst recht.


----------



## iTzZent (21. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Würde auch ein gebrauchtes gerät in Frage kommen?


----------



## Romansky81 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Also ein gebrauchtes Gerät soll es nicht sein.
Jetzt mal ne Frage merkt man den Unterschied sehr zwischen 8 und 16 GB RAM?
Merkt man einen großen Unterschied zwischen GTX 960 2GB und 4 GB und GTX 970.
Kennt ihr ein Gaming Notebook das längere Akkulaufzeit wie 5 Stunden?
Welchen Hersteller würdet ihr zwischen MSI, Schenker, Acer und Asus empfehlen?
Nach Überlegen sollte das Notebook doch nur max 1700-1800 kosten.
Bei nicht merkbarer geringerer Ausstattung auch gerne weniger.
BTW USB 3.1 brauche ich nicht unbedingt.
BTWW: Mir wäre es auch recht, wenn du Lüfter nicht gerade den Sound übersteigen sprich angenehm leise sind.

Hier mal was ich so bei Notebooksbilliger gefunden hab:

Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-792G-71XH 17,3" Core i7-6700HQ 16GB DDR4 1TB +256GB SSD GeForce GTX 960M Full HD Windows bei notebooksbilliger.de
MSI GE72-2QFi7W16SR21BW Gaming Notebook Windows 10 / i7-5700HQ / GTX 970M / 1TB+256GB SSD / 16GB / 17,3" Full-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de
Acer Predator 17 G9-791-75PV Intel Core i7-6700HQ 16GB DDR4 1TB +256GB SSD GeForce GTX 970M Full HD IPS Blu-Ray-Brenner Windows bei notebooksbilliger.de
Asus G751JT-T7178T Notebook / 17,3" Full-HD / Intel Core i7-4720HQ / 8GB / 1TB + 256GB SSD / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Asus ROG G752VL-GC058T / 17,3" Full-HD IPS / Intel Quad Core i7-6700HQ / 8GB RAM / 1TB+256GB SSD / GeForce GTX965M / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+notebooks/asus+g752vl+gc059t
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+notebooks/asus+g752vl+gc060t
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+notebooks/asus+rog+gl752vw+t4112t
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...er+aspire+v+nitro+black+edition+vn7+792g+733r


----------



## flotus1 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Ich werfe noch eines zusätzlich in den Ring:
MEDIONÂ® ERAZERÂ® X7843 (MD 99558) PCGH-EDITION
Mit dem Gutscheincode "ERAZER10" gibts nochmal 10% Rabatt und man landet bei exakt 1800€. Und hat immerhin eine GTX 980M und den neuesten Unterbau.

Oder natürlich für den schmalen Geldbeutel der kleine Bruder mit GTX 970M. Auch hier gilt der Rabattcode
MEDIONÂ® ERAZERÂ® X7841 (MD 99556)
Überhaupt kannst du dich mal im Shop von Medion umsehen, die haben gerade ganz nette Angebote.

Bei den Acer Black Edition zahlst du hauptsächlich für das 4K-Display, die Spieleleistung steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Ich würde mir für das Budget auf jedenfall eine 970m G-Sync Kombi holen.
MSI GT72 6QD Dominator G - GT72-6QDG16H11 (001782-SKU1108) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iTzZent (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

@*Atent123* ganz schön teuer   Da würde ich doch ehr zum GT72S greifen, für weniger Geld:
https://www.notebook.de/msi-gt72s-6...q-260ghz-gtx980mwinter-bundle-p-75737?atyp=nb
- GTX980M 4GB
- G-Sync ist auch vorhanden
- inkl anständigem Rucksack
- inkl Grarantieverlängerung auf 3 Jahre


----------



## Atent123 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*



iTzZent schrieb:


> @*Atent123* ganz schön teuer   Da würde ich doch ehr zum GT72S greifen, für weniger Geld:
> https://www.notebook.de/msi-gt72s-6...q-260ghz-gtx980mwinter-bundle-p-75737?atyp=nb
> - GTX980M 4GB
> - G-Sync ist auch vorhanden
> ...



Hat halt keine SSD.


----------



## iTzZent (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Da das GT72 sehr wartungsfreundlich ist, und eine 128GB SSD eh zu klein ist, sollte das eine ehr kleine Rolle Spielen. Genauso wie das Betriebssystem, denn für um die 20Euro bekommt man ne Windows 7 Lizenz, welche man schnell und problemlos zur Windows 10 Lizenz umwandeln kann  Ram kann man auch leicht aufrüsten, es sind 2 Ramslots schnell und einfach erreichbar.

+ 90 Euro für 240GB SSD
+ 20Euro für nen Betriebssystem
+ 45Euro für weitere 8GB DDR4-2133

Macht unterm Strich ca. 160Euro Aufpreis, was denn in etwa 100Euro Aufpreis für ein deutlich schnelleres Gerät mit grösserer SSD, 3 Jahren Garantie und einem Gamingrucksack heist... wer  sich da für das 6QD entscheidet, ist selber schuld. Btw: das 6QD bekommt man auch schon für 1500Euro mit 16GB Ram statt 8, oder mit 128GB, oder mit Windows 10, oder mit dem Winter Pack, Notebook.de hat da stets ganz nette Angebote.

Dafür ist die deutlich schnellere Grafikkarte und das ganze Zusatzzeug inkl.


----------



## magnus1982 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Moin

Klinke mich auch mal mit ein. Suche mit ähnlichem Budget. Max. 1800€

Könnte folgendes bekommen für 1750€. Ist Gebraucht aber in einem sehr guten Zustand. Rechnungen dabei. OVP usw.
Clevo P771ZM-G G-Sync
17,3 IPS Display
GTX980m 8gb 
i7 4790k
32gb Ram
256gb SSD

Sagt mir eigentlich sehr zu.Finde auch nichts vergleichbares. Die 980m sollte es schon sein. 
Preislich doch gut oder habt ihr noch eine alternative?
Akku und Größe bzw. Gewicht ist mir egal.Das Gerät steht eh im Wohnzimmer auf dem Tisch und wird da nur benutzt. 

mfg


----------



## iTzZent (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Bei dem Prozessor würde ich aufpassen, das ist ein Hitzkopf. Aber sonst ist der Preis angemessen für das Gerät.

https://www.notebook.de/msi-gt72s-6...q-260ghz-gtx980mwinter-bundle-p-75737?atyp=nb
hier bekommst du auch ein IPS Display und G-Sync, die 980M hat zwar nur 4GB vRAM, die reichen aber aus. Der Prozessor ist auch mehr als ausreichend... dafür bekommst du 3 Jahre Garantie und halt ein neues Gerät. Ram und SSD kannst schnell und einfach nachrüsten.


----------



## magnus1982 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Das hatte ich auch in Aussicht. 
Muss mal gucken was mir mehr zusagt. SSD müsste ich noch nachrüsten.

Schwierig schwierig

Danke schonmal.


----------



## andermander (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Ich habe mir gestern um EUR 1.524,00 das MSI Apache Pro (GE 72 2QFi) geholt und bin sehr zufrieden! 
Zum einen sind die Haptik und das Design toll (auch die mehrfarbige Tastaturbeleuchtung) und die Leistung ist mega.
Windows 10 startet dank der SSD in 9 Sekunden - das macht Spaß!
Ein erster - nostalgischer - Test war mit "Half Life 2" auf maximalen Einstellungen. Das lief - wenig überraschend - butterweich. Beim nächsten Test mit "Dying Light" war ich schon nicht mehr so sicher, aber auch hier: alles auf höchsten Einstellungen. Natürlich hört man die beiden Ventilatoren, aber die dürfen ruhig ihre Arbeit machen 

Und da heißt es von Hartgesottenen immer, man müsse "deutlich" zurückstecken am Laptop. Das ist eindeutig widerlegt.

Und falls mir in einigen Jahren danach ist, kann ich die Geforce GTX 970M einfach gegen ein neueres Modell austauschen (MXM Steckplatz). 
[EDIT: STIMMT NICHT - LASSE ES ABER STEHEN ZWECKS NACHVERFOLGBARKEIT]

Kaufempfehlung! Preis / Leistung ist bei diesem Gerät wohl unschlagbar.


----------



## iTzZent (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Ähm, nein das kannst du nicht. Das GE72 besitzt keinen MXM Slot, für das Geld hättest dir auch das deutlich bessere GT72 holen können.


----------



## andermander (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Auweh stimmt - sorry!

Halb so wild, für mich war das die beste Wahl, da ich nicht alles selbst zusammenstöpseln wollte / konnte (SSD, RAM, DVD Laufwerk, Betriebssystem...).
Das war in dem Paket alles beisammen.
Ich bin hochzufrieden!


----------



## celkwol (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Hallo, 

bin neu hier, habe auch vor ein Neues Gaming Laptop anzuschaffen.

budget max. 2000€

Akku & Gewicht ist nicht wichtig.

Auf SSD lege ich großen wert drauf. 

Sollte mit Betriebssystem sein und schon fertig konfiguriert sein.

Habe bis jetzt immer Acer gehabt und die dinger wurden immer ziemlich heiß beim spielen, dieses Problem mit der Hitze würde ich gerne aus dem weg gehen.

Ein Nutzer hat hier mehrmals auf https://www.notebook.de/msi-gt72s-6q...-75737?atyp=nb hingewiesen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## ic3man1986 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Liegt bei knappen 2000€. aber eine sehr gute Ausstattung: https://www.caseking.de/msi-gt72s-6qeg82fd-43-90-cm-17-3-zoll-gaming-notebook-nbmc-163.html


----------



## iTzZent (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

Viel zu teuer ! Siehe hier: https://www.notebook.de/msi-gaming-gt72s-g-3834?atyp=nb 

Das GT72S beginnt bei 1799,-, für 50Euro mehr gibts denn schon Windows 10 oder weitere 8GB oder eine 128GB SSD dazu. Für 1919,- gibts das Gerät inkl original Windows 10 und 16GB.


----------



## 2Key (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

MEDION ERAZER X7835 MD99703 Notebook 17,3" FHD/ Intel Core i7-4710MQ/ 32GB RAM/ 256GB SSD + 1000GB/ GeForce GTX 980M/ Win8.1

1799€   https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/medion+erazer+x7835+md99703+notebook

Auch ich würde den TE und alle anderen Interessenten bitten sich es gut zu überlegen ob man in ein Gaming-Notebook Investiert.
Ab 829€ gibt es echte 4 Kern8T i7 Notebooks, für 1000€ kann man sich einen PC zusammenstellen der besser zum Spielen geeignet ist als es ein solches Notebook je sein wird


----------



## iTzZent (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop 1000 - 2000 €*

@2Key wenn jemand ein Notebook sucht, will er keinen PC. Und ein Gamingnotebook ist genauso gut zum Spielen geeignet wie ein normaler PC.

Ein gleichwertiger PC kommt zwar "nur" auf 1200Euro, aber dem fehlt dann auch G-Sync, Wlan und natürlich die Mobilität:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS)
1 x Crucial BX200  240GB, SATA (CT240BX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80662I76700)
1 x G.Skill Value 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2133C15D-16GNT)
1 x Logitech Z333, 2.1 System (980-001202)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970IXOC-4GD)
1 x ASRock H110M-ITX (90-MXB0N0-A0UAYZ)
1 x ASUS VS229NA, 21.5" (90LME9001Q02211C)
1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator, LEDs blau, USB, DE (SGB-3010-KKMF1-DE)
1 x Sharkoon Shark Zone C10, Mini-ITX
1 x Sharkoon Silentstorm SFX Gold  500W SFX12V-L


----------

